# Mobile phone use outside EU



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I am at present with Lebara, whichis more or less OK. However their service cannot be used outside the EU, even in Switzerland ( I have just been there) I need to receive texts/sms and so on for banking and medical appointments etc whilst in South Africa and the Uk. Does anyone have knowledge of a phone company that can do this. I cannot use a non Spanish number either with my bank or the doctor/hospital. Thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Vodafone have free roaming in all of the EU plus several other countries including the UK, Switzerland and the US. I can say from experience that it works very well. They have roaming for an extra cost in the rest of the world (which I have no experience with).

More information here: Roaming y llamadas internacionales con Vodafone Sorry it's only in Spanish.


----------



## Jamglish (Mar 15, 2014)

I use Orange, which worked to receive texts etc from my Spanish bank while I was living in the Middle East. I think they roam in many countries, but probably at a cost. They have a table of their roaming charges somewhere on their website.


----------

